# setup advice



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

right i'm not askin for brands or anything just which type of club e.g. 9 wood etc

Here's my setup

5-sw
putter
3 wood 15*
7 wood 23*

I'm thinking of a hybrid/rescue club and also a 60* wedge

any other ideas?

cheers


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

A 9 wood would fill the yardage gap by not having a 4-iron, that is assuming you prefer hitting woods to long irons. A 4-iron would give you more accuracy. A 60 wedge is a animal all of its own, excellent club for short (under 65 yards) high loft shots, but it requires more then just a little extra practice to master the beast. You might be better off with a Gap Wedge (52 degree), gives you about 4 more degrees of loft then your pitching wedge and about 85 yards of carry, and a lot easier to use. Just my opinion

Del


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree with 65 about the gap (52) wedge, and you may also want a 5 wood to fill the gap between the 3 and 7 woods
I change my set depending on the course I play, I have a 58 wedge, but don't need it for my home course, so I have a 9 wood, but will take it out and put the 58 in depending


----------



## Rebel 105 (Apr 17, 2007)

i was thinking about a 19* hybrid instead of the 5 wood


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

That would work too


----------

